# Free USB app for iPad today only



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I follow padgadget on Twitter, and this morning, there's a tweet saying that a USB app for iPad is available at no cost today. Here's the link the the webpage that describes it. I'm going to give it a try since it's free.

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/08/27/usb-disk-for-ipad-free-today/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+padgadget+%28PadGadget%29&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I went ahead and picked it up.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

lynninva said:


> Thanks for posting. I went ahead and picked it up.


Me, too. I figured that the price was right, and that the app might come in handy, as I work with lots of documents.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw this today and it was still available, in case anyone else missed it!


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, I just snagged it too!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

It's still free.....if anyone is interested in picking it up


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not sure I understand the purpose of this app... If I need to transfer files to the iPad I do it in iTunes. Why would I need an additional app for that? Am I missing something?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> I am not sure I understand the purpose of this app... If I need to transfer files to the iPad I do it in iTunes. Why would I need an additional app for that? Am I missing something?


I haven't used the app yet, but I transfer a lot of photos, PDF files, and documents between my computers, iPhone, and now my iPad. I'm hoping that the speed in viewing and transferring is increased. Here's the description of USB Disk for iPad. The price is right, and you might find it to be helpful. (On the other hand, you may not find a need for it.) Just thought I'd pass along the information, as the reviews are good and it's still free. There is an update available for those of you who downloaded the app. before Sept. 2.

Here's the description of USB Disk for iPad. http://www.padgadget.com/2010/08/27/usb-disk-for-ipad-free-today/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+padgadget+%28PadGadget%29&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked at it when posted initially, but it seemed to duplicate Dropbox for me, so I didn't get it.  Might have to get it since it's free and play with it though...

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I looked at it when posted initially, but it seemed to duplicate Dropbox for me, so I didn't get it. Might have to get it since it's free and play with it though...
> 
> Betsy


That's the reason that I bought it. (I haven't used Dropbox, although, now that you mention it, I think I had it in my "to check into" list.)


----------

